# Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30



## tams (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 

entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Filter-Planung überlege ich mir nun die Anschaffung eines dieser beiden Beadfilter:

Den EcoSwing ESW 60 von Sprick (Inkl. Zugschieber, Füllung, Blower, Rückschlagventil ) oder den Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30.

Meine bisher geplante Filteranlage sollte eigentlich so aussehen:

Teilschwerkraft alles eingegraben, USII, dahinter eine Optimax 20.000 die in einen 1000l IBC mit ca. 400l __ HEL-X führt, von dort per Schwerkraft zurück in den Teich.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich mir mit einem Beadfilter einiges an Arbeit sparen kann ->weniger Platzbedarf, einfache Reinigung und das ich eventuell den IBC immer noch nutzen kann. Nur das mit einem dieser beiden Beadfilter deutlich mehr Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser kommen als ohne. 

Was haltet ihr davon und welchen der beiden würdet ihr empfehlen?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## tams (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hmmm, haben wohl zu wenige hier einen Beadfilter.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hallo,
mir fällt gerade niemand von hier ein der einen Beadfilter betreibt. 
Ich mag die Beadfilter nicht besonders, darum bin ich da auch nicht so im Thema (und ich diskutiere jetzt nicht über Sachen die ich mag oder nicht).
Entscheidend ist aber wie fast bei jedem Filter eine gute Vorfilterung, sonst spülst du dir die Arme blutig.


----------



## joergrue (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Ich würde mich für den ESW 60 endscheiden der scheint von den Leistungsdaten und von dem was wir so gehört haben (vor einem Monat standen wir auch vor der Wahl eines neuen Filters) der bessere zu sein.Aber bitte auch keine Wunder erwarten,die Teile brauchen ewig zum einlaufen aber dann funktionieren sie ganz gut auch von der Feinfilterung her.Ich bin sogar der Meinung für Leute die ihren Filter über Winter abstellen ist ein Beadfilter nicht so ganz die richtige Wahl da im Frühjahr jedesmal ein Neustart anliegt.Wir haben im Moment noch 100l Helix übergangsmäßig vor dem Bead zu laufen um die Wasserwerte stabil zu halten und hoffen das sich von dort die Bak.schneller in dem Bead ansiedeln.


----------



## tams (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hallo und danke für die guten Ratschläge. 

Auch ich favorisiere den ESW 60 und werd mich bezüglich Anschluß an meine Optimax 20000 und dem Stromverbrauch noch schlauer machen. 
Bei meiner bisherigen Filteranlage: USII, Pumpe und IBC mit ca. 400l __ HEL-X werde ich wohl langfristig bezüglich anfallender Schwebstoffe nicht glücklich werden. Daher meine Überlegung zum Beadfilter. 

Habe diese Woche noch Urlaub und muß heute beim dem Mistwetter erstmal die Holzverschalung für die Kammer bauen. Aber da muß ich nun durch, auch wenn meine Hände schon total rissig sind. Hilft alles nichts, muß nun weiterkommen, sonst wird's diesen Sommer wieder nichts.

Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hallo Torsten,
um Schwebstoffe fast komplett aus dem System zu bekommen, kommst du wohl um einen Trommler oder einen Vliesfilter nicht drum herum.

Ps.: Zufälligerweise habe ich noch einen VF im Flohmarkt


----------



## tams (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

So Entscheidung ist nun getroffen!
Habe soeben bei Heinrich Sprick nach ausführlichem Telefonat den EcoSwing ESW 60 bestellt. Hoffe das war in meiner Situation die richtige Entscheidung. Fühle mich aber wohl dabei. Auch wenn es bis zu 3 Monaten dauert bis der Filter eingefahren ist. Aber der günstige Stromverbrach, geringer Platzbedarf, die einfache Reinigung und auch der gute Preis haben den Ausschlag gegeben. 

Auch meine Optimax 20000 kann ich anschließen und natürlich die USII.
Nun entfallen auch die langwierigen Umbauarbeiten am IBC-Container und auch die Problematik mit dem Schmutzwasser ist nun gelöst.

Werde weiter berichten 

LG
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Brauch man für Beadfilter nicht Selbstansaugende Pumpen ? Oder geht das weil du den USII davor hast ?


----------



## tams (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hallo Uwe, danke für den geneigten Hinweis

Habe ja nun zugeschlagen und hoffe damit zumindest einen Großteil der Schwebstoffe entfernen zu können. Herr Sprick hat mir versichert, dass ich meine Optimax 20000 einsetzen kann. Muß nur etwas gegen die Lautstärke der Pumpe tun. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hallo Torsten,
also machst du jetzt: USII - Optimax - Beadfilter - Helixtonne ?


----------



## tams (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Fast Uwe, ohne __ HEL-X-Tonne.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Heinrich (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hi  KoiFreund ,

möchte  hier  mal  etwas  mehr  sagen zu  dem Thema BeadFilter :

Fast  alle  Beadfilter (egal  welcher  hersteller) arbeiten  sehr  gut !

Der  Vorteil  ist  , daß  ich  auf  kleinster Fäche enorme  Filterobflächen habe  (1cbm /  bis  2000qm )
Durch  die kleinen Zwischenräume  ...aber  enorm  viele....... habe  zusätzlich  zur Biologischen  Reinigung  noch  eine  tolle  Feinfilterung !

Die  meisten  Beadfilter  werden  durch  eine Luftturbine  von  zeit  zu Zeit  gereinigt !
Die  ohne Luftturbine  arbeiten  auch  sehr  gut  ,  jedoch   sollte  man  sie  lt.  hersteller in  der Saison  bis  2x  am tag  rückspülen , damit  sie  nicht  verklumpen !  Einmal  verklumpt  bekommt  man  sie  kaum  noch  sauber !

Mit  der Luftturbine  kann  ich  jedoch  , falls  ich  mal  nicht  gereinigt  habe  dennoch kräftig   nachspülen !

Ein  Vorfilter  ist  wohl  unbedingt  von  Nöten  bei  allen  Beadfiltern.

Alle beadfilter  arbeiten  mit  schwimmenden Beads , nur  der SwingBead  arbeitet  mit  schweren  Beads !

Hier  liegt  der Hauptunterschied !

Denn  der bisherige  Nachteil  aller Beadfilter  war  der  enorme  Energieaufwand  beim  durchpumpen .
Schwimmbadpumpen  mit  +-  1000W  waren  standard .

Durch  Baypässe  und  frontverrohrungen  konte  hier  zwar  einiges  reduziert  werden ,  jedoch  keinesfalls  vergleichbar  mit  dem SwingBead ,  der  bis  über 80  %  der Energie  einspart !

Denn  beim  normalen  Beadfilter  liegen  die kleinen Beads  vor  den  Auslaufschlitzen  und  versperren  diese  mehr  oder weniger !

Bei SwingBead  liegen  die Beads unten  und  nur  ihr  gewicht  bildet  das Sieb .
Ca. 47 %  der Beads  sind  Hohlräume  , deshalb  verbrauchen  die Beads  als  Widerstand  auch  nur  +-  40  cm  an  Förderhöhe  der Pumpe .

Auch  beim  Spülen  und  Reingen  und  durchpumpen hat  der SwingBead  vorteile .

Denn  er  arbeitet  immer  von  unten  nach  oben  , deshalb  kommt  auch  bei  dem SWB  keine  Mulmwolke  mehr   nach  dem Reinigen  in  den  teich !

Einige  Besitzer  haben  das spülen  auch  schon  übertrieben ,  und festgestellt  weniger  spülen  kann  sogar  Vorteile  haben .

Nach  einem TF  sind  Spülintervalle  von  ca.  10-14 tagen   durchschnitt.

Sollte  der SWB  mal  nicht gereinigt  werden  und  sich  zusetzen  wollen ,  so  öffnen  sich  die Zwischenräume  der Beads  automatisch ,  und  wenn  dann  immer  noch nichts  gemacht  wird , "brechen " die  Beads  das  Filterbett auf  und  sie  hören  am  Klingeln  der tanzenden  Beads ,  das  man  reinigen  muss .
Also  langer urlaub  kein  Problem  wie  bei  normalen  Beadfiltern  ,  die  total  zugehen ,  die Biologie  arbeitet  beim SWB  mehr  oder weniger  weiter !

Soweit  den SWB  kurz  erklärt , also  in  der Filterleistung  ein  völlig  normaler Beadfilter  aber  mit  wesendlichen  grossen  vorteilen  besonders beim Energieverbrauch  und  der  reinigung  etc.

LG  Heinrich


----------



## tams (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hallo Ihr Lieben, 

es ist noch nicht vorbei
Gestern ist mir die Kammer wegen Undichtigkeit der KG-Verrohrung vom BA zur USII wieder mal voll gelaufen :evil :evil  
Nachdem alles Wasser rausgepumpt und die Kammer wieder trocken war, hab ich mit meinem Nachbarn die Verrohrung wieder repariert. Den Anschluß an der USII haben wir noch mit Innotec verklebt. Hoffentlich hält das. Ich habe den BA nach einer Tieftauchaktion mit Handtüchern verstopft, damit wir überhaupt arbeiten können. Heut Nachmittabg tauche ich wieder ab und nehm die Handtücher wieder weg. Hoffentlich ist alles dicht. :beeten:beeten
Hier mal was zum Schauen:







und:







Es ist noch nicht geschafft. Hier mal ein Bild vom Sprick SwingBeadfilter und der Frontverrohrung:






und hier:







OK war nun gestern noch los und habe mir auf euer Anraten mal so einen 50er Spriral bzw. Druckschlauch besorgt, mit dem ich die Komponenten wie USII und Pumpe verbinden wollte. Der Schlauch macht einen soliden Eindruck. Habe den mal ohne Tüllen und Klemmen an die USII angeschlossen. Tüllen für diesen Schlauch hab ich natürlich noch nicht bekommen. Aber das würde an der US und auch der der USII wohl auch passen:











Leider fehlt mir neben den Schlauchtüllen auch noch ein Adapter für die Optimax, um den Schlauch an die Pumpe anzuschließen. Muß ich wohl mal bei Oase bestellen. Mist wird's dieses Wochenende wieder nix mit dem Filterstart.

Na ja und der Schlauch paßt auch noch nicht an die Frontverrohrung des Swingbeat. Die ist nämlich größer. Weiß ich auch noch nicht, wie ich das genau mache. Geht also weiter. Vielleicht ja nächstes Wochenende. Bin echt so langsam baumüde. Die Arbeiten an der Kammer mit der ganzen Betoniererei haben echt Kraft gekostet. Habe un den alten Patronenfilter wieder am Laufen. Wasser sieht echt besch.. aus, total trüb:






Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Olli.P (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hallo Torsten,

also bei meinen Optimax waren die Teile für eine Trockenaufstellung alle dabei. 

Den Adapter mit der Schlauchtülle hast du doch auch (Bild 6) mit abgelichtet......

Da fehlt jetzt nur noch der Adapter für die Saugseite bei dem es einen Kombianschluss DN 110/70(75) gibt.....

Hast du den denn nicht mit dazu bekommen.... 

Da bräuchtest du dann eigentlich nur noch ein Red-Stück von DN 75 auf DN 50.


----------



## tams (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hi Olli, 

den Adapter für die Saugseite hatte ich nicht mitbekommen. Die Pumpe habe gebraucht gekauft (1 Jahr alt). Muß ich halt jetzt besorgen. Ebenso wie das Reduktions-Stück von DN 75 auf DN 50. Aber dann sollte ich alles beisammen haben, oder?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Olli.P (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hi Torsten,

dann sollte eigentlich alles beisammen sein.


----------



## Heinrich (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hi Torsten ,

US II ist  aus  PP  und  damit  dürfte Innotec  auf  Dauer  nicht  halten !

Wenn  Du  Adpter , Tüllen  etc. brauchst für  die Optimax  , Anruf  genügt ,  ist  dann   ca. 24 Std.  später  bei  dir .

Heinrich


----------



## tams (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hallo Heinrich, 

ich melde mich morgen bei Dir.
Vielen Dank und Gruß
Torsten


----------



## tams (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hallo, 

Heinrich war so nett mir einiges zu schicken. 
So habe ich nun für die Pumpe den fehlenden Adapter, einen 75er Spriralschlauch sowie Schlauchschellen. 

Ich habe mal Fotos gemacht von den Teilen die ich jetzt habe und die ich eigentlich heute verbauen möchte. Ich bin mir immer noch nicht sicher , ob ich alles habe. 

Hier sieht man die beiden Spiralschläuche, einen 50er für den Anschluß an die UltrasieveII zur Pumpe und einen 75er Schlauch.






Hier noch mal den 50er Anschluß der USII:







Pumpe und Blower und ein klines Teil (links neben der Pumpe, mit dem ich nicht anzufangen weiß):






Irgendwie vermisse ich ein Reduktionsstück von 75 auf 50.
Kann ja nun nicht so schwer sein. Ich wollte nun ein kleines Stück des 50er Spiralschlauchs an die Saugseite der Pumpe anschließen, ebenso wie an der abgebenden Seite der Pumpe ein Stück 50er Schlauch. Dieser soll dann zum Filter führen. Komme nicht weiter, bin wohl einfach zu begriffsstutzig, bitte um Hilfe. Ich glaub mr fehlt noch was.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Morgen 
rechts im Bild ist die Reduzierung und das Linke ist eine Verschraubung, ich tippe mal auf 50/50

 

Was verstehst du jetzt nicht ?

Das Reduzierstück ist außen 75 und innen, da wo das Rohr drin steckt 50


----------



## tams (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Moin Uwe, 

danke Dir für die Hilfe 
Ich fang mal an und bring jetzt mal ein Stück 50er Spiralschlauch an US und an die Pumpe an. Auch das zweite Stück Schlauch kann ja an die Pumpe und soll nun zum Filter. Ich versteh nicht wie der Schlauch, der von der Pumpe weg geht an den Filter soll. Ich muß mir mal das Reduktionsstück und die Verschraubung die Du meinst genauer ansehen.

Vielen heißen Dank


----------



## Heinrich (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hi Torsten , 

 den 50 er Schlauch  steckst  du  auf  den 50 er Ausgang US   , das  andere Schlauchende  steckst  du  auf   die   dir gelieferte  50 er Tülle  mit  verschraubung  auf  die  Vorderseite  Optimax.

Auf  den  Ausgang  Optimax  schraubst  du  die  gewindemuffe  2 "  klebst  den  mitgelieferten  Rohrstummel  75 mm  ein ,  steckst  den   75 mm  Schlauch  drauf ,  mitgelieferte Schellen  drauf  und  das Schlauchende  auf  den  mitgelieferten  Rohrstummel  75  mm  stecken  und  den Stummel  in  den 75  mm Zugschieber  kleben .

Das fotografierte Teil  ist  eine Rückschlagklappe  , die   unter  den Blower  geklebt  wird  ,  damit  kein  wasser  in  den Blower kommt.

Die  Zugschieber , Rückschlagklappen  etc.  werden  bewusst   lose  beigelegt  ,  damit  der Kunde    diese teile  in  sein  Rohrsystem  nach  seinen Wünschen  einfügen  kann .

Sollten  jetzt  noch  Fragen  sein  ,  anrufen .

LG  und  viel  Erfolg    Heinrich


----------



## tams (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Alles Super, herzlichen Dank, mit dieser Hilfe sollte nun aber alles klappen. 


Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*



Manchmal ist telefonieren echt praktischer 

Viel Erfolg heute


----------



## tams (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Filteralage läuft nun endlich!!!
Vielen Dank an alle die mir durch gute Ratschläge weitergeholfen haben. 

War 'ne schwere Geburt. Gibt auch immer noch kleine Probleme durch eine Undichtigkeit beim Schlauch, der von der Pumpe zum Filter geht. Der Schlauch ist einfach zu flexibel und damit zu weich, so dass beim Festschrauben der Schlauchschelle Risse entstehen. Werde den lieben Heinrich noch fragen ob er nicht einen etwas Stabileren hat.

Auch den Blower muß ich erst noch ausprobieren. Die Ultrasieve arbeitet soweit problemlos. Also insgesamt ein guter Tag. 

Nun heißt es Geduld haben, denn der Filter braucht doch recht lange bis er eingefahren ist. Solange werde ich mir noch überlegen, wie ich einen besseren Rücklauf zum Teich baue. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*



tams schrieb:


> Gibt auch immer noch kleine Probleme durch eine Undichtigkeit beim Schlauch, der von der Pumpe zum Filter geht.




Alles ganz Normal, bekommst du schon noch hin


----------



## Heinrich (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Wenn  der  Schlauch   gut  mit  Innotec  oder Sprickotec  eingesetzt  wurde ,  hast  du  sicher  keine Undichtigkeit  mehr !?

LG  Heinrich


----------



## tams (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Beadfilter EcoSwing ESW 60 oder Koi Discount Bead Filter BF 30*

Hallo Heinrich, 

die Undichtigkeit ist nun weg bzw. es hat aufgehört zu tropfen.
Ich schaue mir das jetzt erst mal einige Zeit an.
Werde den Schlauch erst wechseln, falls das wieder anfängt nass zu werden.
Ich hatte das Problem, daß beim Schlauch immer in dem Augenblick Risse entstanden, wenn ich eine Schlauchschelle festgezogen habe.
Wie es aussieht, geht's aber nun. Werde in den kommenden Tagen noch den Blower testen und berichten. 
Der Filter benötigt ja eine recht lange Zeit zum Einlaufen. Frage: Ist der Einsatz spezieller Starterbakterien sinnvoll um diese Wartezeit etwas zu verkürzen? Falls ja, welche Bakkis kämen da in Frage?


Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------

